# bike guard karton - maße



## ChrisKing (12. August 2009)

kann mir mal bitte jemand die maße von diesem karton geben? hab da so meine bedenken, dass ich das ding in einen golf reinkrieg.. muss es bei der post abholen morgen..


----------



## Mudwild (13. August 2009)

Hi ChrisKing,
mach Dir keinen Kopf. Ich habe einen Golf II und den Karton dort mühelos reinbekommen!
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (13. August 2009)

ok, das is ein wort - danke


----------



## Fireball33 (13. August 2009)

Nur für die Suche ;-)

131 cm x 71 cm x 28 cm


----------



## sbie (14. August 2009)

Fireball33 schrieb:


> Nur für die Suche ;-)
> 
> 131 cm x 71 cm x 28 cm



für Nerve XC 126 x 84 x 30


----------



## christian_nbg (14. August 2009)

Hallo,

der Karton passt auch in einen Golf 5 mühelos rein


----------

